# Big Tank, what would you do?



## Meganne

I got a large hand me dowm tank. previous owner figured it to be about 88 gallons. it came with one florescant light. a duel bio wheel hang on the back filter, and air pump and under gravel system.
I can just barely reach the bottom of the tank using a step stool, so I want to keep the plantings simple. and I want to keep the lighting as is though I can up grade the bulb. 
so given what I am starting with what would you do with it and what would you house it with as far as flora/fauna?


----------



## driftwoodhunter

wow - I've never seen a tank shaped like that! What are the dimensions? Is it a s tall as it looks? That might make it hard to get decent light at the substrate level...but what an exciting tank to work with - I'd love to find one like it! Ooooh...just think of the dramatic driftwood you can use ; )


----------



## Meganne

30x48x13, it was a custom built into a wall with all the access in the storage room behind it.
and yes, I am on the hunt for just the right piece of wood


----------



## Meganne

and my thinking is if it is planted to not use the under gravel, even if I were to only use gravel...thoughts?


----------



## Sake

Meganne said:


> 30x48x13, it was a custom built into a wall with all the access in the storage room behind it.
> and yes, I am on the hunt for just the right piece of wood


That should be closer to 81 gallons I believe.


----------



## Meganne

I hadn't done the math, just repeating a guesstamate.
but please, any ideas for it?


----------



## Mike1239

It sucks that its so narrow compared to hight. I would load it up with tall skinny plants like Val's and regular hair grass


----------



## Meganne

that is what I was thinking Mike, and a piece of wood something like the cazy third one in this listing
http://orlando.craigslist.org/for/3329350621.html


----------



## Green_Flash

Wow, I would get altums.


----------



## Meganne

Altums would be nice. I do already have 3 Melanotaenia Rainbow fish to move in there eventually


----------



## sayurasem

Discus would be perfect for this


----------



## steven p

Fish Freaks in Omaha had a similar tank, would be awesome for jungle vals or a tall sword.


----------



## lochaber

A tank that tall is just asking to be a palludarium...

Although, it will be kind of hard with it being as narrow as it is. - you would have to do a pretty minimalist backdrop, maybe thinned tree fern slabs, or slate, or something similar.


----------



## Rexthecrayfish

i'd get a sweet big peice of driftwood and cover it in anubias and java moss. you know a nice centerpeice


----------



## HX67

lochaber said:


> A tank that tall is just asking to be a palludarium...
> 
> Although, it will be kind of hard with it being as narrow as it is. - you would have to do a pretty minimalist backdrop, maybe thinned tree fern slabs, or slate, or something similar.


I agree on the potential for a paludarium.
The narrow width doesn't allow much earth or other hardscape above waterline, though.

But, my vision:
-black back
-filled in halfway with water (brackish)
-mangrove-like roots connecting the above with the below
-branches and perhaps some live vineing plant on top as a nice foliage canvas
-archer fish, some of the smaller species
-pointy light(s) to give a nice glimmer

Less is more.


----------



## Rexthecrayfish

that would be pretty sweet, with the branches coming out. it'd also be sweet to get some red-clawed crabs in there i've been wanting some of those guys they're awesome and there cheap


----------



## HX67

I agree, but would not mix archers with the crabs.
Archers would hunt the crabs down and kill them, eventually?


----------



## DogFish

I agree on the palladium comments. 

I would suggest you do some research and fully understand the cleaning challenge that tank will be. I like the tank but, I know I would not want to live with it.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Definitely consider going the paludarium or riparium route. 

There are so many terrific plants you could keep - and keep them humid with ease.


----------



## Meganne

going the paludarium or riparium route would be beautiful but the with of the tank compared to the height would be a bear to work with. the mago root idea is interesting.
yes, the tank has some chalanges that is for sure!!
a tank lanted heavy with Jungle vals and a few different textures there of with a great piece of wood with mosses sure seems a considerable easier to maintain.

also to throw out for consideration is that this will be in our main living space where my mobility chalanged husband spends the day so movement and interest with in the tank are a huge consideration. so what would you want to watch all day?


----------



## secuono

Gah, it's so deep but narrow! I would make it into a frog tank, my 110 is tall, too and such a huge pain to do anything with the stuff on the bottom...


----------



## somewhatshocked

Wouldn't be difficult to work with at all. Planters are easily attached to the glass and can even be hung from the back for easy removal and maintenance. 

You've got endless possibilities regardless of the route you choose.


----------



## finsNfur

That's a really cool tank. I'd do angels, and/or maybe do a huge school of cardinal tetras. I'm kind of craving cardinals for myself at the moment though, so that's where that is coming from.


----------



## lochaber

If you do go palludarium, I was thinking something with minimal horizontal space, mostly just a really shallow backdrop, with vines/wood throughout, and the occasional shelf. there are plenty of viv/paludarium plants that you could grow just off of treefern/corkbark/whatever. 

If you put terrestrial critters in there, they would almost have to be arborial/climbers due to lack of horizontal space.

or you could get tricky and put a dry shelf on the middle third, have a waterfall/feature on one end, the water flows under the shelf, and then have a pump uptake on the other end.
might be too problematic on a tank that deep, it would be near impossible to reach under the shelf if it wasn't removeable.


----------



## Meganne

you all are great and giving me loads to consider.
thanks


----------



## Green_Flash

archer fish would also be cool


----------



## Neatfish

I saw a tank like that on cl the other day. I don't think it would be good for a planted tank.


----------



## Neatfish

Here's the link. Wonder if it's the same 
http://amarillo.craigslist.org/for/3431814554.html


----------



## Meganne

Neatfish that does look about the same, but MUCH cleaner than the one I procured! I am still working on getting the glass clean!

I really like the look of this, 
http://youtu.be/gNYJMuX7LAA

or this one with the plantings being all on the drift wood...
http://youtu.be/tPVjxtVQJgU


----------



## Indian fern

Dump lots of plants aquascape them.
Place some dramatic DW
Fishes can be large discus with small schooling fishes. 
Good luck with that!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

wow - so much negativity and lack of creativity! I think it's a really cool tank - not everything has to be high tech, etc. My own tanks are all low tech. The Diamond Plate 48" double bulb (you supply your own bulbs) T8 fixture from Home Depot gives very good medium par light per Hoppy's par tests. I use it on a 22" deep 125g tank and the light is so intense that for a low tech tank, I should raise the light several inches! She could use some fantastic complex driftwood as her focal point, and cover it in various anubia, bolbitis, java ferns (all kinds - needle-leaf would flow beautifully with the use of Koralias or similar circulation pumps) and whatnot, mid way in the tank or so. Those plants feed from the water column, and there's no need to plant at the bottom at all if she doesn't want to. It could be a bare bottom tank, making it easier to siphon debris & mulm up - I know my siphons come with all sorts of extensions.

The more I look at it, the more I wish I had a tank like that!


----------



## MikeS

I like the archer fish idea. Still can be pretty deep (water), but with tons of room above it for branches, perfect for placing insects/food for the archer.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

MikeS said:


> I like the archer fish idea. Still can be pretty deep (water), but with tons of room above it for branches, perfect for placing insects/food for the archer.


That would be so cool to watch...


----------



## Meganne

driftwoodhunter said:


> wow - so much negativity and lack of creativity! I think it's a really cool tank - not everything has to be high tech, etc. My own tanks are all low tech. The Diamond Plate 48" double bulb (you supply your own bulbs) T8 fixture from Home Depot gives very good medium par light per Hoppy's par tests. I use it on a 22" deep 125g tank and the light is so intense that for a low tech tank, I should raise the light several inches! She could use some fantastic complex driftwood as her focal point, and cover it in various anubia, bolbitis, java ferns (all kinds - needle-leaf would flow beautifully with the use of Koralias or similar circulation pumps) and whatnot, mid way in the tank or so. Those plants feed from the water column, and there's no need to plant at the bottom at all if she doesn't want to. It could be a bare bottom tank, making it easier to siphon debris & mulm up - I know my siphons come with all sorts of extensions.
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I wish I had a tank like that!


ok I REALLY am liking this ! 
Needle leaf? go to look that up. and I did not think of a circulation pump, those are the ones with just a power head right?
and I am thinking a simple sand bottom and an Earth Eater or two to keep it nice and turned
move my Tourquois Rainbows into it and a bunch of headlight tail lights.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

This is a piece of needle leaf java fern in my tank. When you google it you will see some incredible scapes done with it!










As for circulation, I use Koralia nano 425s, but that's because I use Hamburg Mattenfilters and I don't want too strong/fast of a current. I love them because they are small, very effective, and silent.

I love turquoise rainbows in the fish store - do you have any pics of yours in a tank? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Meganne

they are young yet and still developing color. I only have three and think I will eventually have a few more. their color shades changed depending on the angle they are viewed right now. I believe it will become a more deep and stable blue as they age?

























I do understand the negitivity of the post made by some. it is a horribly deep tank to think about working with, but there is more than one way to skin the cat!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Oh, they are beautiful! Great pics!

I get the negative comments too, but I can't help but rise to a challenge - lol. I love things that are different & unique, like that tank. I think all the ideas are interesting, it would be hard to decide between a standard tank and a riparium...I can't wait to see how it develops!


----------



## Basilisk

Oh, very unusual.

You could tear it apart, have all the sides cut in half (heightwise), buy an extra bottom piece and make two tanks. But yeah, they'd be two everyday tanks.

I applaud that you take up the challenge. For a fully submerged planted tank, a great opportunity to use plenty of crypt balansae and vallisneria nana.

LEDs with 30º optics would help.

Cheers.


----------



## Amandas tank

I love this tank! How fun!!! It could be done like Driftwoodhunter suggested. It would be super fabulous to have Anubias petite growing up a twisted, unusually tall dw. You could find some dw that has arches in it and place them so that there are "passageways" between the diferent dw as they come together and cross over eachother. 

Or you could add some cool tall stones at the base of manzanita branches that are long and spindly and attach Anubias petite to the branches in a way to creat a tree leaving an open area for swimming room beneath the tallest branches...if you could find something that was tall and had long side branches...oooo how exciting!

Something else that would be pretty sweet would be to add a the same type of stones in a variety of sizes to create the illusion of depth from front to back and then use some of that Fern Driftwoodhunter shared a pic of. Then to get really creative, add some twisted roots to the scene but in reverse appearing to be growing from a bank into the water. 2 or three pieces coming from the back wall reaching towards the front. 

Wow! I would have a ball with this unique tank!


----------



## Meganne

thanks Amanda and Basilisk

guess it is time for the great drift wood hunt! lol


----------



## Amandas tank

Can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## StraightAddicted

You could drill a hole in the bottom, and have plumbing through bottom of tank. Raise the hieght off the bottom with a supported cut to fit plastic mesh. Cover the lower portion so this would not be seen. Then build on top of plastic mesh, thick lava rock to not go through mesh, etc... 
This would allow you to reach bottom easier to maintain a clean tank. I would still go with nice tall/narrow piece of driftwood angled downward to add character to go with jungle val, grasses, and mosses. 
Fish def schools that swim at different height levels would be ideal. Low/medium/high swimming schools would be great! Really to many options to list when it comes to the fish... But good luck with whatever decision you choose to go with! If you have any questions feel free to PM me, be glad to help.


----------



## halffrozen

Substate goes up to 4-5" on the sides and lower in the middle.

Get a nice stump, that you can turn upside down, and have it reach almost half way or more. If you had to, you can cut the stump in half and just put the cut end against the back.

Make it a java fern paradise? Not light demanding, and you could get a wicked look with upside-down stumps... just have to find that right one...


----------



## Basilisk

You could also have a foot-deep substrate and go around the forum looking down upon our puny gravel beds :icon_mrgr


----------



## Meganne

straight...thanks for the offer, never know I might take you up on it. but I dont think I want to go through the tanks bottom. Still, good to know I can pick your brain!

Half frozen, is that an upside down stump in the tank you have pictured with the little tot watching the fish. I have not seen that done before or perhaps if I have I did not realized it was a stump up ended...interesting


----------



## halffrozen

Meganne said:


> Half frozen, is that an upside down stump in the tank you have pictured with the little tot watching the fish. I have not seen that done before or perhaps if I have I did not realized it was a stump up ended...interesting


It was just a piece of wood I found in a local wash, like a branch, nothing crazy unfortunately.. haha it DOES have a nice bowl shaped area on it when angled right that has produced 3 spawns in it though! 

I have seen some VERY nice setups with upside-down stumps! 

I would look for it being thick on the base(that's what she said) and have alot of branches on top that go all crazy.

But you could go for nothing on the substrate, and just attach the hell out of java's to the branches, to make it a huge solid looking lush tree.

And then have Butterfly fish!


----------



## Stinkmonky

Large branchy driftwood with nice mosses that will grow nice closer to light and lower light species...anubias or something on the bottom... Goodluck with a carpet lol.


----------



## Meganne

to right stinkmonkey, I think a carpet is of of the question!!


----------



## Amandas tank

good thing carpets aren't mandatory...geeze would you be in trouble!


----------



## halffrozen

Could always rig up some underwater lights in the tree that are hidden and try to illuminate the substrate.. idk.. it is late.. you are going to hear some odd things from me around this time.. good thing we are out of rum.


----------



## Meganne

halffrozen said:


> .. good thing we are out of rum.


awww, hate it when that happens!


----------



## Amandas tank

halffrozen said:


> Substate goes up to 4-5" on the sides and lower in the middle.
> 
> Get a nice stump, that you can turn upside down, and have it reach almost half way or more. If you had to, you can cut the stump in half and just put the cut end against the back.
> 
> Make it a java fern paradise? Not light demanding, and you could get a wicked look with upside-down stumps... just have to find that right one...


 

ooooooh! I like this idea a lot!!!!! I second the stumps and java fern paradise!


----------



## Amandas tank

I just saw something that I think you should look at. The tank does not have similar dimensions to yours, _but_...it might inspire you 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166057&page=11


----------



## dewalltheway

I heard you were needing some ideas on this tank and with it being so tall, you will have problems getting light to the bottom of the tank so you will need some low light plants such as Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Anubius Nana, etc.

I was inspired, in a huge way, when I saw this video from Aquarium Design Group and your tank would be perfect. Contact Frank Wazeter, and he can help you out greatly, great guy! Here is a YouTube link to the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQO7siUESYA

Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

and to think I worry about putting rocks in my tanks because of the weight - lol

that's a beautiful tank - I didn't even realize it didn't have any plants until I read the comments - I was too swept away by the tree...


----------



## ReluctantHippy

Amazing tank. I'm tempted to copy those dimensions in plexi for a tree snake set-up. 

Subbed for the journey.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

dewalltheway said:


> I heard you were needing some ideas on this tank and with it being so tall, you will have problems getting light to the bottom of the tank so you will need some low light plants such as Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Anubius Nana, etc.
> 
> I was inspired, in a huge way, when I saw this video from Aquarium Design Group and your tank would be perfect. Contact Frank Wazeter, and he can help you out greatly, great guy! Here is a YouTube link to the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQO7siUESYA
> 
> Let me know if I can help in any way!


That's a great video. I saw it a few months ago and it's also influenced how my tanks have evolved. The only thing I would add is that I wouldn't bother with substrate plants at all. I would get some long pieces of wood, or a big piece and screw or tie other pieces to it and then tie and wrap Anubias in strategic places along the limbs and keep them trimmed so that they only grow along the branches so that it looks like a tree. That would provide wonderful shadows down below and if you go LED with the lighting, give you wonderful shimmer yet still remain low light with no algae problems. Having large angels like Altums or Discus would be great in this tank.


----------



## Meganne

yes Amamnda I saw dewalltheway's tank! beautiful 
and dewall, thanks for the link! I had not seen that wonderful scape before! the shimmer and shadows down the trunks is beautiful! and I see inspiration from it in your tank!


----------



## StraightAddicted

Meganne said:


> straight...thanks for the offer, never know I might take you up on it. but I dont think I want to go through the tanks bottom. Still, good to know I can pick your brain!


Not a problem Meg, anytime!!! Honestly, the best solution would be to get a snorkel and go swimming :fish1: haha


----------



## somewhatshocked

I can't wait for this tank to get going! The height is going to be awesome once you find the right piece of wood.

Have you considered reaching out to Tom Barr (plantbrain here on the forum) to see what kind of Manzanita he's got on-hand?


----------



## Meganne

small first step. the glass is cleaned. quite please how clean it did come though not perfect.
it is outside, filled and given some time to asure there are no leaks.
there is a water line I cant quite remove about 3 inches from the top. the black rim is so thin the water level can not be hidden. though the scale shadow does not show much I dont think it will take anytime for it to look obnoxiuos an fear I wont be able to keep it nice looking. I think I will frame out a nice collar/top so I can keep the water line hidden.


----------



## Azarakiah

Meganne said:


> small first step. the glass is cleaned. quite please how clean it did come though not perfect.
> it is outside, filled and given some time to asure there are no leaks.
> there is a water line I cant quite remove about 3 inches from the top. the black rim is so thin the water level can not be hidden. though the scale shadow does not show much I dont think it will take anytime for it to look obnoxiuos an fear I wont be able to keep it nice looking. I think I will frame out a nice collar/top so I can keep the water line hidden.


never heard of them refered to as a collar, or a top. as far as i know, most ppl call them a canopy. anyways, use hydrocloric acid to get rid of anything staining the tank, works wonders. also called muriatic acid, they use it for pools not sure what else. it will work wonders for you. get a like 60 dollar painr brush from home depot and use that to wipe it on ur problem areas. use gloves if ur to scared to mess with it, and respirator, safety glasses. works wonders. and dirt cheap.


----------



## Bruce_S

Neat thing about a tank like this is that the fish will really get a chance to stratify - you can _have_ two or three schools at different levels of the water column!

Those turquoise rainbows are pretty sharp! One of my favorite features of rainbows is that their colors _don't_ settle down - they flash from blue to orange to yellow to green almost the way cuttlefish do.

~Bruce


----------



## Meganne

Azarakiah, I didnt know what to call the rim..doh! it must have been late, lol. but I had not thought of muratic acid! thanks!

Bruce the more I plan the more I am liking it. and I am very intriged with the schoold of fish at differnt levels.
I got the monster wrestled into the house and figured out where it would go...this was no small feet in of itself!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You can also use vinegar and a razor blade to remove the calcium deposits from the water line.


----------



## zoo minsi

think i would use jungle vals for a back ground and pack the substrate with crypt. Add some massive crazy piece of would and attatch java fern and anubias to it. On the stocking side i would get a nice shoal of cories and some hatchets for the top with altums taking up the middle of the tank.


----------



## Azarakiah

2wheelsx2 said:


> You can also use vinegar and a razor blade to remove the calcium deposits from the water line.


 
acid still works better hands down, used 10 year old saltwater tank from someone on craigslist, had it down to mint condition in less than 30 min, acid literally melts it away. just rinse it off after, no scrubbing needed. very harsh if u accidently inhale it though. takes ur breath away. i used it at work to get barnicles and rust of of boat propellers. works wonders im telling you. just dont put it on aluminum and let it sit. works very well for anything protein based like calcium build up. takes rust off steel like nothing too


----------



## Azarakiah

Meganne said:


> Azarakiah, I didnt know what to call the rim..doh! it must have been late, lol. but I had not thought of muratic acid! thanks!
> 
> Bruce the more I plan the more I am liking it. and I am very intriged with the schoold of fish at differnt levels.
> I got the monster wrestled into the house and figured out where it would go...this was no small feet in of itself!


 

i meant to say 60 cent paintbrush form home depot, not 60 dollar lmfao. just one of them cheapo wooden ones that are complete junk to paint with use one of them for the acid so u can put it where u need it and dont waste any


----------



## PaulG

This is what I'd do.

A) A wall of java fern and anubias, completely filled.

OR.

B) Make the most of that height and show off some bulb plants and vallis. They look great when they're given the chance to really stretch.

And ditto on filling with fish who will utilise all levels of the tank. Bottom dwellers, mid section and surface dwellers.


----------



## Meganne

2wheelsx2 said:


> You can also use vinegar and a razor blade to remove the calcium deposits from the water line.


did that and the CLR...still have calcium shadows and lines.
picked up the muratic acid today..have a date with it tomorrow.

because of the depth of the tank I have decide not to plant the substraight, all plants will be on the wood.


----------



## Merth

Definitely take precautions with that acid it really is caustic but does work wonders...love using it to clean concrete. I wouldn't get any on the silicone either


----------



## Meganne

I think I have the glass as clean as it is going to get. the muratic acid did the trick, dodgy stuff to work with!
there is only the faintest bit of water marks left and I believe with the tank full they will fairly disapear.

I been picking up bits of wood along our waterways and have come up with this thus far. the larger piece is about as thick as my wrist. I think(hope) this is looking like roots from different trees reaching for the bottom.
what cha all think?


----------



## Meganne

well the grandkids where here for the weekend and that bit of wood ended up in the firepit roasting marshmellows! 
the next morning we hiked the local waterways and just wait till you see what we came home with :icon_mrgr


----------



## Meganne

am I the only one having issues with photobucket?
I cant open up mine, all I get is a spinning circle...as like it is busy.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly

photobucket is working fine for me. with wood like that, and the height, i would have done a blackwater tetra tank with a sword or two, maybe some other plant, lots of oak leaf litter on sand substrate. simple, dramatic, easy to maintain. oh, and for what it might be worth, i believe a paludarium or riparium would be about 100 times easier to maintain than a filled tank.


----------



## Meganne

thanks Bill, it must be my computer, I can quite get everything cleaned off of it, grrrr. been working on it. getting frustrated.

in the mean time like I said, that wood is gone but since then I found some BEAUTIFUL pieces. I spent a good part of the afternoon deciding how to arrange them. amazing how the time passes working on this jigsaw puzzle! lol.
anyway this is what I cam eup with (hope it posts)


----------



## Meganne

yeah! it worked!
and as you see me and the grandkids have found the driftwood graveyard!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

That is some beautiful driftwood! I really like how you've laid it out - it has a nice flow and rhythm. The piece on the floor echos it, too. 

Bill's ideas are my favorite so far, but I am a sucker for blackwater tanks. One day I'll have one! The oak leaf litter on sand sounds especially nice. (thanks for the ideas, Bill - lol)


----------



## Meganne

thanks DHunter! your opinion means a lot to me being you are the driftwood man. 
I found all of them at the same location. the piece on the floor is simply wonderful, just lovely. My husband wanted it in the tank but it didnt fit and I loathed to cut it up, seemed it would be a sin to do that to it! so I set it on the floor by the tank and things started to come together. roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

LOL - I'm a driftwood GAL! I need to add my first name (Cindy) to my signature, it would help things... ; )

And that's all I have an eye for; driftwood and rocks, two of my favorite things - I don't know squat about planted tanks (yet).


----------



## Meganne

lol! yes, I saw you were a Cindy on another thread tonight!

to me rocks and wood and balance in a scape are a LOT easier than making things grow and flourish! I am just learning that part too! I am going to try and make this tank easier to handle.


----------



## Kathyy

Wow.

That wood is fabulous and fits the tank to a T!


----------



## Sajacobs

Your tank is the coolest....love the shape and your driftwood layout. So interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Meganne

thank you Kathy and Sajacobs, I have really enjoyed the journy with this one so far. Taking my time and trying to do it right


----------



## cookfromscratch

Hi everyone - I'm coming back after a long absence. Watching this thread with great interest as I got a new-to-me tank for Christmas from the hubby.  I'll post a re-intro later and share my tank. Looking forward to watching this one take shape!


----------



## Meganne

I have the LFS, whom's owner happens to be quiet the planted tank efficianato, checking into finding me a pair of orange headed geophagus for this tank. I also have some mosses and needle java fern on order. 
cant wait! flooding as soon as I get the plants in.


----------



## Saxtonhill

Love what you did with the driftwood and can't wait to see pictures and descriptions of further developments.


----------



## Meganne

after a VERY frustrating day I have the tank flooded and planted. well kinda planted. I have some mosses still on order and and still in the search for some needle leaf java fern. 

Anyway, I got all the plumbing set, attached my ferns to the wood and filled the tank...and the brand new canister filter was rattling like mad. Unhooked the filter and took a break and went to dinner. On return the smaller branches were all floating! the had come loose from being attached to the stump, so much for all my great planing! grrrr!
after a bunch of cussing and nearly going snorkling the tank is back together with some nicked (from my husband) dive weights holding the wood down. the one floating piece will sink eventually and I will remove the weights then. the large rock to the left will be removed as well. 
only 4 head light tetras starting the tank 
















ps.... the filter is being sorted and a old HOB filter is up and running for now


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I use super glue to glue driftwood pieces together, and to glue the main dw to a rock. That holds it down but can be hidden by the substrate if you want. Also, I just saw needle leaf jv for sale tonight - I'll see if I can find the thread...


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Here you go - the plants are at the bottom of the list - good prices on the ferns - I wish I had the cash to get some! lol

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=210098


----------



## Meganne

I had the wood apoxied together...oh well, they are set and shoulcd stay put once they are water logged.

thanks for the link!


----------



## Seedreemer

Azarakiah said:


> acid still works better hands down, used 10 year old saltwater tank from someone on craigslist, had it down to mint condition in less than 30 min, acid literally melts it away. just rinse it off after, no scrubbing needed. very harsh if u accidently inhale it though. takes ur breath away. i used it at work to get barnicles and rust of of boat propellers. works wonders im telling you. just dont put it on aluminum and let it sit. works very well for anything protein based like calcium build up. takes rust off steel like nothing too



Very interesting. Off topic, but would it work in a shower with glass and tile?


----------



## Meganne

I think it would work on the glass and tile but may break down the grout, and it may etch the tile as well. also working in a confined space like a tub/shower could be VERY dangerous, that stuff makes a LOT of fumes.
not thinking it is a good idea......


----------



## Seedreemer

Meganne said:


> I think it would work on the glass and tile but may break down the grout, and it may etch the tile as well. also working in a confined space like a tub/shower could be VERY dangerous, that stuff makes a LOT of fumes.
> not thinking it is a good idea......


I was wondering about the grout. Hadn't thought of working in a confined space. :icon_eek:


----------



## Meganne

added anubis nana petite to the front side of the highest branch and Christmas tree moss to the backside/curve of the branch
trimmed top lip of the tank to hide waterline


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Hey! I like how you trimmed the rim to hide the waterline. I was too impatient and didn't get my tank totally level. So I'm going to be building a canopy with a taller than normal front panel, to do just what you have. Yours looks great - I love the decorative corners.


----------



## Dx3Bash

Green_Flash said:


> Wow, I would get altums.


Exactly what I was thinking. Altums and some val. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganne

DW Hunter, I just glued a strip of balsa wood to the tank with apoxy and added the carved pieces all found at the local hobby shop, cost about 15 bucks. paint it black and your done :icon_mrgr


----------



## Meganne

Dx3Bash said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Altums and some val. :thumbsup:


but I dont want to plant the substraight as I cant reach down there to plant or tent to it! lol!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Meganne said:


> DW Hunter, I just glued a strip of balsa wood to the tank with apoxy and added the carved pieces all found at the local hobby shop, cost about 15 bucks. paint it black and your done :icon_mrgr


haha - I never would have guessed - it looks great!


----------



## Meganne

I removed "most" of the dive weights from the tank. and after much cussing, got the one remaining floater back in to possition.
me, "rass-a-frassa-sa-fras!!!....opps! ecuxes my french!"
6yr old granddaughter forgotton as she was quietly sitting on the sofa watching "Meme? that's French?"
I'da been embarrased if it hadnt been so darn funny!

I need more plants on the wood, but the moss is starting to look good.
picture with and without using flash....


----------



## Meganne

this week I found a geophagus(heckeli I think?) I was contemplation a pair of geo tapajos and found some at Tangled Up in Chiclids for a VERY fair price, but I would need to get several/6 wait to see who paired up, pay shipping ect... and then have no place to home the left overs.
When I found this fellow/gal? at a family owned LFS who also has a side interest in planted tanks in piticular(lucky me!)
I realized today this fish has already clean the majority of the drift wood free of that grey coating it can sometimes grow in a new tank. at first i thought, "oh bother! it is picking the plants! dern it!" but soon saw it was carefully picking all the fuzz off everything!


----------



## Xalyx

And I thought I hated my 55Gal. Damn that is one tall narrow tank.


----------



## Meganne

sometimes you gotta work with what you have, which is why I have put a lot of thought into how I have set this tank up, what I am planting it with and how, as well as whom is going to call it home :icon_mrgr
perhaps you need to re evaluate how you have the 55 of your set up? A hobby should be a joy not a hassel


----------



## Meganne

recieved more plants and mosses from ebi/Mike another forum member. I know where I will be doing all my plant bussiness! Mike shipped the plants out fast, well packed and they were just beyond healthy....
THANK YOU MIKE!!!
:bounce: 

here is the Needle Leaf Jave Fern I had been looking for and he has True Weeping Moss, boy is it ever a beautiful moss! 








and my tank today, I am really pleased with it so far :icon_mrgr


----------



## Magnum26

Looks great nice tank!


----------



## Meganne

yea! the dive weight has been replaced!

















I hope to be opening an etsy store soon


----------



## Meganne

lost pictures posted because I organizes my photobucket! so here is the tank as of today.
I love the geophayguses! they swim together and shadow each other. sift through the sands and their scales simply sparkle!


----------



## Meganne

my lovely Rainbows!


----------



## Rodneywt1180b

What a beautiful job on your tank! As a nice bonus it looks like you'll be finding homes for even more Java Fern soon. I think you did an excellent job of turning a difficult(some might even say undesirable) shape into an asset. By working with instead of struggling against the tank's shape you have a tank to be proud of that is both beautiful and unique.
Rodney


----------



## waterfaller1

Great tank! Yay someone else with a mermaid, I love her! Where did you get her?


----------



## Bruce_S

The tank looks terrific!

Turquoise & - millennium? - rainbows look great together, and the cichlids will offer grace and behavioral interest. (And the subtle accent of the "natural" mermaid is charming!)

Wonderful display.

~Bruce


----------



## Sajacobs

Love your mermaid. You made her?


----------



## Meganne

bad news!!!!! this tank started a horrid leak, a small drip for a day then it stopped....then two days later I awoke to what looked like a solid rain storm off the bottom ledge!
We debated our options. resealing a very old scratched deep hard to reach the bottom tank did not seem a worth while choice. Craig's list locally had nothing to offer. So a shallower tank with the same foot print to fit the stand has been ordered. 
the fish and plants are in a large tote with the filter running on it awaiting their new home......the large hunk of DW is already in it's new spot out by my pond. 

yes, I made the mermaid. I play around with sculpting a little. I considered selling on Etsy but haven't gotten it together as of yet.
this pair, which are made to hang on the wall, are my most recent but one of the two didn't make it through the firing


----------



## waterfaller1

Very awesome. Hope you do start selling on etse. I always wanted to do sculpture or pottery.
I am sorry about your tank!


----------



## Sajacobs

So sorry about your tank. glad to hear you didnt lose any live stock or damage your home. 

Are you selling your mermaids? I would love to have one for my tank.


----------



## Meganne

now not so tall .... but the fish are happy to e out of the storage tote finally!

picture with out a flash is bad but shows the fish colors seen in real time


----------



## Meganne

some of the happy fish








now for the plants to get happy again!


----------



## Sajacobs

Congrats on our tank. Looks great with happy fish.


----------



## Meganne

tank you Samantha, of course now the light on it has died! we took it apart to perhaps fix the ballast and it is a rusted mess in there! lol! guess you get what you pay for and being as everything was originally freewhat I have ended up with for free is a wonderful and beautiful stand....everything else is now new! rolf! :redface:

sent you some pictures go check you PM box!


----------



## Meganne

now to wait for the java ferns to grow back in. the few weeks of the DW being in the koi pond to stay water logged was hard on them


the geophaygus are so much more colorful than I can capture


----------



## waterfaller1

Looking good! Try taking photos of the fish with manual settings and no flash. The flash washes out their colors.


----------



## Meganne

hehe, the colors are better but I don't know enough about this camera to get the shutter speed and the light in sync


----------



## Sajacobs

Looking good


----------



## Rodneywt1180b

Sorry the old tank didn't work out. The new tank looks good though.
Rodney


----------



## GreenBliss

Looking great. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Meganne

thanks Samantha, Rodney and GreenBliss.


so I have been toying with the idea of a couple discus for this tank, maybe orange or/and yellow.
bad idea? thoughts and input please!


----------



## Sajacobs

I don't know a lot about discus except they poop A LOT! I have 4 goldfish who are large and they are pooping machines. 50% water change every week and I clean my filters every other week. So be prepared for maintenance with discus, because ive heard goldfish and discus are close competitors of pooping. I also believe discus devour plants. Do lots of research.


----------



## Meganne

lol! I have a koi pond Samantha, I know about poop machines! haha! about the only thing worse is a turtle!!
but if discus are bad then that explains why you often see them in bare bottom tanks


----------



## Sajacobs

Another goldfish fan!!!!!

I love mine dearly. But boy they are messy. I've been using dirty fish water in my garden. The plants are massive and covered in blooms. So it's good in one way. 

Will you be making more mermaids, like the ones you pictured in this thread? I'm still interested.


----------



## Meganne

I PMed you some pictures a week ago, did they not go through to you?


----------



## Sajacobs

Yes I got the pics. I did send a pm but maybe it didn't go through? I really like the scales on the mermaids I your thread. If you make more will you reach out to me? Cause I'm buying one 

I think we need tanks with ornaments thread! We need to forge acceptance of decorations in planted tanks. 

Btw it was interesting to see how you made the mermaid. Talk about hot! You're amazing artist.


----------



## Meganne

hmmmm, my box must be full, 
i'll empty it and we"ll chat. we come up with something perfect for your tank


----------



## Meganne

ok Samantha, I emptied my mail box. give me a nudge, jingle, ring....lol. whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Meganne

trying my hand at some creative lighting for this tank......
http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/...ED TANK/IMG_2605_zps7fbe4633.jpg?t=1374800998


----------



## wicca27

looks good


----------



## Meganne

I have done a little more re-arranging to stabilize the drift wood. the java ferns still struggle. 
I dose once or twice a week with flourish. 
I cut back the bad leaves, the roots look healthy


----------



## Meganne

and sweet new little ones!


----------



## Sajacobs

Love your fish. 

Maybe add some more plants? Your mermaid is complaining to the fish that here's no place to hide.


----------



## Meganne

yes, I need to add more plants, perhaps more anubia nana, on the right side around the mermaid. there are a lot of java fern on the left side of the wood it just needs to grow.
in this tank I am only planting on the wood


----------



## Meganne

the java ferns did not thrive. the discus babies passed as the thermometer I had was not big enough for the tank, so I added 2 angles to add that shape and dimension to the tank, but they terrorized the tank killing 5 rainbows and the smaller geophagus, so they are GONE. and the tak is peaceful once more. 
Planted a lily and it is doing well so added a few more plants to the substraight


----------



## NYCaqua

In my experience if you ever want to introduce discus to any display aquarium it is best to introduce adult ones as they are more accepting of any little changes in the aquarium as opposed to juveniles which need extremely good water conditions. I use to breed discus for a few years and i found myself keeping them in bare bottom tanks with sponge filters until they reached 4 inches. After that point they would be able to go into a display tank. Juvenile Discus also need very heavy feedings in order to grow well which might not work so well with a planted tank. Huge feedings in planted tanks could cause nutrient problems in the water, which can in then cause algae. Also discus dont go well with any fish that can outcompete with it for food such as rainbowfish. So they will get stressed out and not feed well either. If you want discus I say they need to be alone and if want to try them with anything small tetras might be your best bet.


----------



## Kntry

Meg, the tank is looking awesome!

Once I find my driftwood, I want you to make 2 mermaids for me.


----------



## Meganne

NYCaqua said:


> In my experience if you ever want to introduce discus to any display aquarium it is best to introduce adult ones as they are more accepting of any little changes in the aquarium as opposed to juveniles which need extremely good water conditions. I use to breed discus for a few years and i found myself keeping them in bare bottom tanks with sponge filters until they reached 4 inches. After that point they would be able to go into a display tank. Juvenile Discus also need very heavy feedings in order to grow well which might not work so well with a planted tank. Huge feedings in planted tanks could cause nutrient problems in the water, which can in then cause algae. Also discus dont go well with any fish that can outcompete with it for food such as rainbowfish. So they will get stressed out and not feed well either. If you want discus I say they need to be alone and if want to try them with anything small tetras might be your best bet.


yes, I did large water changes very other day and was feeding beefheart multitimes a day, everyone was eating well, un be known to me the tank was to cold.
and yes, bare bottom on their own would be easier


----------



## Meganne

Kntry said:


> Meg, the tank is looking awesome!
> 
> Once I find my driftwood, I want you to make 2 mermaids for me.


 
read this
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027
and you can see my other tank thread and see how I did my dirt


----------



## Kntry

Thanks, Meg. That is an interesting article. I saved it for when I start doing my soil. It's riding around in the back of my truck. LOL

Where do you get potters clay?


----------



## Meganne

I get the clay at the art gallery here where I do my work. but I bet any art supply place would have it


----------



## Meganne

I have added more plants


----------



## Sajacobs

Hello meganne
Your tank is beautiful. 
If anyone is interested in your mermaids and wants to talk to a satisfied customer just refer them to me. I still love my mermaid. She's my bit of fantasy in my jungle tank. She cleans up nicely. You are a wonderful artist.


----------



## Meganne

hello Sam!!!!
how are you? I have had a BUSY winter! just life stuff but busy none the less. 
Hope you are happy, well and had a wonderful Christmas.
Nice to hear you mermaid continues to enchant you! two others have found homes in planted tanks and 6 went to destinations unknown during the holidays!


----------



## Sajacobs

I hope your holidays were good as well. It sounds like your mermaids have struck a chord with us ladies. Maybe we need to get a thread dedicated to mermaids?


----------



## Meganne

I don't know... I took three to a local shop that likes to have arts and crafts from local artist and was told they were too risqué! :biggrin: bahaha! can you believe that! and these 3 were discretely :angel: covered!


----------



## xjasminex

Hey, your tank is so cool with your drift wood!
Im subbed now!!
I am also a goldfish fan!!!
You need to take pics of your koi pond!!
And your mermaids are astonishing!
I would love one too!
Ever thought of doing a goldfish inspired one? Blond hair, long gold tail....=]


----------



## Meganne

thank you Jasmine. 
I had some beautiful little goldfish babies(as in my goldies had babies) in the lily pond one year. it was so fun watching them grow and change! I think the water snakes I continually battle got them as they eventually disappeared! :icon_cry:


----------



## Meganne

and these are my lily pond and my koi pond


----------



## xjasminex

Sooo jealous! 
Your fancies look so healthy and vibrant!
And your ponds! 
I live in chilly New York and envy such koi ponds...I'd have one already if I lived in a warmer climate! Thanks for the pictures! 

Let me know if you ever open an etsy store, I'd buy one of your mermaids for my tank!


----------



## Meganne

Jasmine don't be too jealous! it is cold here now and the ponds don't look like that, those are summer time pictures!! 
and the goldies are gone  ... dern snake!!! 
I LOVE my koi!!!!! they are so cool. But I cant enjoy them much in the winter and these guys are filling the void nicely. the geophagus is such an engaging fish! and the bachir is getting more personality as it grows. the Rainbows I am really enjoying as well, they come in so many colors and fun to collect. I didn't know any of these existed until I decided to bring my outside garden/pond hobby inside! :thumbsup:



http://s813.photobucket.com/user/Meganne_photos/media/PLANTED TANK/IMG_4002_zps5e66dca3.jpg.html


----------



## Meganne

xjasminex said:


> And your mermaids are astonishing!
> I would love one too!
> Ever thought of doing a goldfish inspired one? Blond hair, long gold tail....=]


you have a message :icon_cool


----------



## Sajacobs

Wow!!! Impressive pond. It's more like a swimming pool 

If you make a goldfish mermaid - please post pics. I want to see.


----------



## Aqualady

Nice tank and pond pics


----------



## xjasminex

I'm still jealous! 
A pond for me is not in the distant future...maybe some day....

You should just post pictures once in a while and I can live vicariously thru you =]


----------



## Meganne

Jasmine when you are ready to build a pond I'll head you in the right direction, :wink:


----------



## xjasminex

Lol, it will be years.....it would have to be a very deep pond to not freeze my fishies here in NY.

Maybe ill have an indoor one someday =]
Koi are sooo pretty!


----------



## DogFish

DogFish said:


> ....I would suggest you do some research and fully understand the cleaning challenge that tank will be. I like the tank but, I know I would not want to live with it.


Glad to see you concurred the challenge of living with this beast. I really like your pond, very nice!


----------



## Meganne

Dogfish, the big tank sprung a leak and was replaced. the new one is 4 inches shorter, I had mixed emotions on that but in the end the shorter tank was lower than the window sill and we knew that would look better, the loss of water volume still bums me.

thanks about the ponds, they are my true passion


----------



## Meganne

Samantha and Jasmine! check out these beauties!!! this guy will have themat the Orlando Koi show in March...WOW! love the one with the black Obi (belt)
http://youtu.be/bVTX4SMpl-o


----------



## Sajacobs

OMG. I want that black one too. What a sweetie! They all have kind faces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xjasminex

I just love the look of their fish, not to long ago the same person posted underwater videos that were taken with their go pro camera of a temporary pond that was chuck full of all sorts and kinds a goldfish, i guess they had some plumbing problems and had the move them all to one pond indoors for a little bit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHTkSbw61hM 
Here it is!!

Someday im going to have a chubby cheeked ranchu too, i think they are soo stinkin cute!


----------



## Sajacobs

Beautiful goldfish. I can't imagine caring for all of them. Five is plenty


----------



## xjasminex

Lol, just my two monsters are enough! 
I wish I had a bigger tank too! 
Like 125 gallons =] 
Then I might get another fish or two, lol.


----------



## sanj

Meganne said:


>



Really nice to see a healthy Mucullochi Rainbowfish, looks like a well developed fish.


----------



## Meganne

thank you sanj, I really enjoy the rainbows. not much of a selection around here. I wasn't sure what that one was but I brought home the two they had


----------



## xjasminex

Thanks for that link Meg!
Those are some awesome looking goldfish!!

Now that its warming up we better be seeing pics of your ponds!!!


----------



## Meganne

tank up date.... I had a smal koi in the tank for a while this winter recovering from an injury. After recover/ing and tear up the tank She is now out in the pond once more and I have salvaged what is left of the plants and cleaned the tank as well as a large water change (koi are dirty!) the entire tank has calmed down and has once more become a soothing tank of fuild color. 
I am thinking a back wall of jungle vals are needed.... 1st picture is a video, click it


----------



## Kntry

Meg, the Rainbows are gorgeous! A green background would be perfect.


----------



## Meganne

planted some tape grass and it failed, so then added some water sprite and it looked horrid but now that it is adjusting to the tank it is starting to look nice.
fish are doing great 
here is the tank today


----------



## Sajacobs

Hello meg!
Your fish are beautiful. Tank looks great. 
I was thinking of you this week....I still love my mermaid....she got a good scrub to remove algae. She's a big joy in my tank.


----------



## Kntry

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Meganne

Sajacobs said:


> Hello meg!
> Your fish are beautiful. Tank looks great.
> I was thinking of you this week....I still love my mermaid....she got a good scrub to remove algae. She's a big joy in my tank.


 hey hey hey!!!!! how are you? I been bad and not showing up here much lately, to much other stuff on my plate. but the tanks are coming along. I added 4 beuno aires tetras to this tank, they are wonderful, a bigger tetra but shiney silver with nice red fins, big eyes... and they school great.
How are the goldies? did you ever get that pond started???? hmmmm?
hows your mom?
so happy the mermaid still warms your heart


----------



## Meganne

Kntry said:


> Simply gorgeous!


 thanks Sandy, I like how the plants have grown and balanced nicely with the shapes of the wood... a happy accident!


----------



## Sajacobs

Great to hear from you 
I'm not here much either.....now the tank has settled....I'm into fountain pens.
My fishy crew have gone through a change. I have a total of 7 goldfish.....I'm busy doing big water changes. At least when it's warm, the garden get the dirty water.  
Never got to the pond. My 120g tank keeps me busy enough. Someday. 

Mom is good. She's busy in the garden and enjoying the heat. 

How are you and your pond?


----------



## Meganne

fountain pens, as in writing pens? :icon_ques
the koi pond just had some plumbing re-worked, I am so proud of myself it is silly! lol.
the lily garden is empty with a hole in it. this summer I am going to be doing a LOT of work on it. Sandy(KNTRY) gave me two bottom drains she made :thumbsup: how cool is that! so I will be kept out of trouble for a while! lol.


----------



## Meganne

alright miss Jacobs, trying to find your tank thread?????


----------



## xjasminex

As far as I know Sam doesn't have a tank thread!!!!
How terrible is that!


----------



## Sajacobs

Yup guilty as charge. No thread. My tank looks like this....


----------



## MeCasa

The title of the thread said "BIG TANK" so I clicked on last page and yup, that's a big tank 

I'm running a 150 which is 6' so that has to be 8' long, maybe 220 gallons?

Yup, that's big!!!


----------



## Sajacobs

Nope 6 foot long 120g tank. Purely goldfish.  I'm not the op. Meg is. But meg made my mermaid, so we have become fish friends


----------



## xjasminex

OMG SAM!

I'm in love with your tank and am sooo jealous! 
Come be my new best friend =]

Is that a finnex light fixture?


----------



## Sajacobs

I just recently lost two of my Goldie's. Got new ones from east coast ranchus. They are in quarantine.


----------



## MeCasa

Sajacobs said:


> Nope 6 foot long 120g tank. Purely goldfish.  I'm not the op. Meg is. But meg made my mermaid, so we have become fish friends


I know that 

I was just teasin'

My tank is 6' but I swear yours looks bigger (sounds like a locker room/tape measure joke)

I read through the thread and you both have very nice tanks

Take care
MeCasa


----------



## Sajacobs

I didn't want to high jack Meg's thread. 

Yeah my friends joke about the coffin in my living room. 

I bet you get that joke too


----------



## MeCasa

We're not hijacking her thread, she likes visitors

My Grandkids designed mine, it's a cross between an aquarium and Disneyland


----------



## xjasminex

MeCasa said:


> We're not hijacking her thread, she likes visitors
> 
> My Grandkids designed mine, it's a cross between an aquarium and Disneyland


Lol, your reference and grand kids make this tank awesome.


----------



## Sajacobs

Love it! What a ton of fun. You need a meg mermaid in there. What fish do you have?


----------



## MeCasa

We're stocking next week and the kids want Central American Cichlids, they saw them at a friends house and they like the personalities of the fish....... Firemouth, Dempsey, Convict, Green Terror etc. for a total of 8...that ought to shake up Disneyland

We also have a planted show guppy tank that's a lot more mellow

Hopefully both the plants and fish will survive 

I'll stop by and visit every once in awhile

Lots of luck to Yourself and Meg ;-)


----------



## Sajacobs

I say...Shake up Disney world!!! Cichlids are beautiful....vey striking. 

Do post pics when you get the fishes in the tank.


----------



## Meganne

fun tank MeCasa! want to see it with the chiclids moved in!

here is mine today! and I wi[censored][censored][censored][censored] was as big as you girls' tanks are!


----------



## Meganne

hahaha I just noticed all the censored on that last post! I have no Idea what was censored!! hehehe...
these I took today just for the fun of it....


----------



## Kntry

Meg, those fish are gorgeous!

Post some pics of the entire tank. I love that tank.


----------



## xjasminex

Awesome Meg! 
The height of that tank really gives it the wow factor!


----------



## Meganne

the tank hasn't changed much KNTRY...thanks, pleased you like it


----------



## Sajacobs

Beautiful fish. How big are they? Hard to get the scale of their size.


----------



## Meganne

hey stranger!
the geophaygus is the size of your hand fingertips to heal of the hand. He is very cool, tons of personality. 
the rainbows are 2- 3 and half inches, and the tetras are a solid inch


----------



## Meganne

up date pictures

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## Meganne

a few more
Rainbows and a few cichlids


----------



## Saxtonhill

Really like the colorful cichlids and rainbows and love how the tank has matured. Good job!


----------



## Meganne

Hi Saxtonhill, thanks the Rainbow fish really do add color.
It has been a little while since I up dated.
The Geophaygus still is the tank center piece but the Glossolepis incisus(Red Rainbow) easily steals the show and is tank boss.


----------



## Meganne

up date video.....
(the geo has gone to the big fish tank in the sky since this video was made, see how he hides? he had stopped eating)

https://youtu.be/4jnWGkaEv7s


----------



## xjasminex

I still love your tank Meg!!


----------



## Freemananana

So simple and beautiful. I really like it! I'm impressed by your fish. I really don't see mine much anymore. haha. Good job!


----------

